# BMW 3 Series G220 Detail and Collinite 915



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Today saw a detail on a Silver BMW 3 Series Convertible. The owner is a friend of a good mate of mine and had seen what we had done on his Dads car so asked for a similar job which wasn't a full correction detail, more of a good tidy up. I decided the best thing would be a good wash, clay, remove any serious RDS and scuffs etc, then polish the whole car with SRP, wax, clean and seal the roof, polish/seal the wheels, dress tyres and trims and give the interior a going over. My mate was helping and lucky for me he loves interiors, as I prefer to avoid them!

So here are a few before and afters pics:

Before:










After:










Before:










After:










Before:










After:










Before:










After:










Before:










After:










1. First was a good wash of the wheels, which started with a soak in Megs Wheel Brightener cut 4:1, agitated with my EZ Detail Brush and rinsed with the PW.
2. This was followed by a good wash with my wash mitt, using CG Maxi Suds II and the two bucket method.

A Wheel Before:










A Wheel After:










A Wheel Being Cleaned:



















3. The tyres were also scrubbed using Megs APC cut 4:1 and a tyre scrubber from Elite:










4. Once the wheels were done the car was soaked in APC and left to dwell for a few minutes whilst I filled up my buckets with CG Maxi Suds II, before being rinsed with the PW.










5. The car was then washed using the 2 bucket method, CG Maxi Suds II and a Serious Performance Wash Mitt, then rinsed with the PW. The roof was cleaned and treated with the AG Fabric Roof Kit.










Before:










Some APC and a Toothbrush:










After:










Fuel Cap Before:










After:










6. The lower panels and arches were soaked in AG Tar Remover then PW rinsed:










7. Then onto the clay, which was Sonus Green using Megs Last Touch QD as the lube:










8. The car was then soaked in AB SSF and PW rinsed before being dried with a Sonus Ultimate drying towel.

9. I then took a few PTG readings:










10. Then onto a bit of correction using the G220, Menzerna IP 3.02 and a Megs Polishing Pad:



















11. Once the more serious defects were taken car off, it was a good polish using trusty old AG SRP on the G220 with another Megs Polishing Pad. This was set to a medium speed of which I did several passes ensuring it was worked well before removing the residue with a Eurow MF.

12. Seeing as Autumn is fast approaching (well actually you would be fooled to think it was already here) I decided to use Collinite 915 (run out of 476) as the LSP of choice for the obvious reason that is very durable whilst providing excellent looks on Silver (or any colour actually). Applied in a thin layer with a Sonus SFX applicator and buffed with a Eurow MF.

13. The wheels were polished and sealed with CG Wheel Guard, using a Megs Foam Pad to apply, allowed to cure then buffed with a MF:










14. Tyres were treated with Megs Endurance Gel.

15. Trim was treated with CG New Look Trim Gel.

16. The interior was cleaned with Megs APC cut 10:1, and then dressed with Poorboys Natural Look Dressing.




































































































17. Seats, carpets and floors all vacuumed with a Dyson and Dyson Car Attachment Kit along with a few sprays of CG New Car Scent.

18. All Glass was treated with Megs Glass Cleaner and a MF.

19. By this time a good hour or so had passed and whilst ideally I would have liked 24 hours the car had to be returned, so another coat of Collinite 915 was applied along with another coat of Megs Endurance Gel on the Tyres.

20. Finished with the Exhaust - Wire Wool and AG Metal Polish.

Before:










After:










So there you have it, and all in all a good turn around I think. Here are the rest of the afters:







































































































































































































Thanks for looking.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Lovely job that, quite a transformation and very impressive.

Thanks for the write up and fantastic pictures.

Gary


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

That looks spot on! :thumb:


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

lovley job mate, nice write up as well with good comparison shots :thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

very impressed with srp there. good turnaround looks very nice.


----------



## KnightUnit (Dec 31, 2007)

Very nice transformation and attention to detail, looking good :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Cheers Guys :thumb:



KnightUnit said:


> Very nice transformation and attention to detail, looking good :thumb:


How's your beast coming along mate?


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Looking outstanding Alex. Very impressive loving the pics as well.


----------



## wfenix (May 13, 2007)

The trusted srp on the machine always does well and the car looks superb fella, all credit to you and your mate.:thumb:


----------



## KnightUnit (Dec 31, 2007)

ahaydock said:


> Cheers Guys :thumb:
> 
> How's your beast coming along mate?


Still busy with assignments with work so not too much further, had a chance to give it a wash this week.

Want to crack on with the wheels next weekend, as there corroding fairly quickly now the powder coating has started to peel off.

Then once they are under control, got to finish off rear bumper, then hopefully will be up to speed :thumb: to get some wax on it 

Great british summer hasnt been helping to much lol


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys!



KnightUnit said:


> Still busy with assignments with work so not too much further, had a chance to give it a wash this week.
> 
> Want to crack on with the wheels next weekend, as there corroding fairly quickly now the powder coating has started to peel off.
> 
> ...


Cool, well you know where I am if you need a hand mate :thumb:


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Great write up and picture series, topped off with top notch detailing, keep up those high standards :thumb:


----------



## TwinSport (Aug 5, 2007)

As always: Great write up and nice to see you detailing cars to perfection.

I was well impressed that Menzerna IP and Megs W8006 (with G220) could remove those deeper scratches at the rear and.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

excellent work, looks great


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Awesome..............:thumb:

How do you get on with the Wheel Guard? I use Jetseal but it doesn't seem that durable on my Honda White wheels


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

ahaydock said:


>


That really is a stunning photo!!! :doublesho What camera are you using, is it an D-SLR?


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

Great work reminds me to do mine!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

N8KOW said:


> That really is a stunning photo!!! :doublesho What camera are you using, is it an D-SLR?


Thanks Mate - nope just a point and shoot. It's a Panasonic DMC-FX55. My mate took some pics with his D-SLR and I will post them once I have them - he's much better at pics than me :thumb:


----------



## boxstaman (Jun 25, 2007)

Looks good Al - nice reflection shots on a silver/grey car is always tough, but you have done well there!! Great work fella!!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Love the stripes on the mats!!!

Did you do that with a normal hoover, or have you got a special attachment????

Cheers

:thumb:


----------



## Tone Loc (Aug 22, 2007)

Great work, the interior shots especially look superb!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

TwinSport said:


> As always: Great write up and nice to see you detailing cars to perfection.
> 
> I was well impressed that Menzerna IP and Megs W8006 (with G220) could remove those deeper scratches at the rear and.


Thanks and although I know how good Menz IP3.02 and a Polishing Pad is, I was surprised at how effortlessly it removed the defects from BM paint. There were quite a few more like that but I forgot to get pictures :wall:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

LeeH said:


> Awesome..............:thumb:
> 
> How do you get on with the Wheel Guard? I use Jetseal but it doesn't seem that durable on my Honda White wheels


Cheers - I found the Wheel Guard good as it polishes and seals all in one. Easy one and easy off also (Plus it smells better than the SRP/EGP combo I sometimes use). I was going to top it of with some CG Blitz but time just ran out.


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

awsome work mr haydock ..stunnig :thumb:


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Top Job :thumb:


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Awesome work, bmw's paint looks loads better


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Cheers Guys :thumb:



The Cueball said:


> Love the stripes on the mats!!!
> 
> Did you do that with a normal hoover, or have you got a special attachment????
> 
> ...


Nope, just one of the standard Dyson attachments.


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Nice work Alex :thumb:

Wish I could find a little helper for interiors - I hate them too !


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

impressive looks spot on


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks Guys!



alanjo99 said:


> Nice work Alex :thumb:
> 
> Wish I could find a little helper for interiors - I hate them too !


Its great - he did a top job and spent almost the same time on the inside as I did on the outside :thumb:


----------



## Schuey (Sep 2, 2006)

Great work, buddy.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys.



Tone Loc said:


> Great work, the interior shots especially look superb!


Yep my mate did a top job on the interior indeed :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

A couple more pics:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Amazing turnaround tbh mate - looks like new!!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Amazing turnaround tbh mate - looks like new!!


Thanks Russ - when the owner picked it up he did say it looks better than the day I got it :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Very nice indeed


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Super job there mate, looks a different car and colour.

Out of interest how long did that session take, more for me to have a guide as to whether I am taking too long etc


----------



## simonpj145 (May 7, 2007)

ahaydock said:


> Thanks and although I know how good Menz IP3.02 and a Polishing Pad is, I was surprised at how effortlessly it removed the defects from BM paint. There were quite a few more like that but I forgot to get pictures :wall:


Stunned at the before n after on the bumper. Would you recommend Menz IP over Megs #80 or '83 for general correction as well, or is the Menz suited to heavy duty work?

Great post.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

simonpj145 said:


> Stunned at the before n after on the bumper. Would you recommend Menz IP over Megs #80 or '83 for general correction as well, or is the Menz suited to heavy duty work?
> 
> Great post.


Thanks - I woudn't say it was better but would recommend it as it does not take as long to break down as the Megs. I find it is on par in terms of cut with Megs 83 and Menz 106FA on par with Megs 80 in the same respects. There were quite a few other areas like that, that the Menz took care of - I just forgot to take the pics. HTHs :thumb:


----------



## mass (Aug 16, 2007)

Great work mate. Just shows that srp does the job!!! excellent correction aswell mate. well impressed:thumb:


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Brilliant


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks people :thumb:



ALANSHR said:


> Super job there mate, looks a different car and colour.
> 
> Out of interest how long did that session take, more for me to have a guide as to whether I am taking too long etc


IIRC it took about 7 hours, but that was 2 of us - me on the exterior and my mate on the interior :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

tmlvaleting said:


> Great work reminds me to do mine!


Finally saw your Van today mate :thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

very nice work, i used the AG SRP today for first time in ages, does a cracking job


----------



## djcromie (Mar 22, 2007)

deadly work mate


----------



## MATT87 (Jul 30, 2008)

looks impresive mate, good job


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Cheers guys :thumb:


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

awesome work! Collinite 915, huh??? I still have a full tin sitting in a garage, never even used...I guess it will be my next wax as winter protection...for now 2 out of 3 cars are having Wolfgang DGPS 3.0/Wolfgang Fuzion, and daily driver has Four Star UPP-P (polycharged)/ Chemical Guys Pete's 53.


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Great work there mate lovely transformation !!!!
Nice colour too :thumb::thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks people


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

Great finish I cleaned a silver car for a friend the other day and know how hard it is to get depth on silver paint - thats awesome


----------



## dawkinsrover (Mar 4, 2008)

Looks great Alex as always!


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Great work as usual Alex. The usual 2 mins to download too!!!!!

Your mate did a great job of the interior too. Cracking finish to the paint:thumb:


----------



## Mini One Cabrio (Mar 9, 2007)

Awesome as always!!! Details like this give some great insperation!!

P


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Mini One Cabrio said:


> Awesome as always!!! Details like this give some great insperation!!
> 
> P


Thanks - nice to hear that


----------

